# Balenciaga motorcycle bag



## littleliverbird (Dec 12, 2005)

I want to invest my money in a new bag. Trouble is, i cant decide which one to go for. I really like the balenciage motorcycle one, in the 'city' style, but i'm worried it might 'date' in the next year or so. Also, due to the never-ending round of copies of this particular bag in every high street store, i am un-decided. :icon_conf

But i really love it!

Opinions/views on this matter will as always be much appreciated!


----------



## candle (Dec 12, 2005)

hi .... i dont think it is a good idea to invest in this bag ... get a similar one from oasis or top shop ....

i think ysl bags are the best ....


----------



## Liz (Dec 12, 2005)

i know!!! i LOVE this bag and want one soooo bad!

if it's something that you really want, then go for it. but if you're ok with getting a really nice replica, then that's cool too. it's not as well known as LV's or Guccis, so it's not as bad.

i know ioffer.com has a lot of replicas that i know people have bought and have been happy with.


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 12, 2005)

I have seen the many 'takes' on the motorcycle that are around the high street but i do not like them. I have saved hard and want a bag that is durable enough to be used for work as well as going out. I dont want anything too flashy with labels plastered all over it though, and i have liked the motorcycle for a while.... I just cant decide!!!! :icon_lol:


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 12, 2005)

*I just love the Balenciaga Motorcyle bag! :icon_love I want one too.*


----------



## karrieann (Dec 13, 2005)

ME TOO! :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone post a picture of it?


----------



## Liz (Dec 13, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/y142/designermarque/

http://photobucket.com/albums/y142/d...medium%2014x9/

that guy used to sell on ioffer.com but i think you might have to email him directly. i'll have to look for it though on another site. but you can go through his photobucket pics to see which bags he has

http://www.ioffer.com/users/newbagfactory

and people have been happy with that seller


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

Those are cute! I am going to a purse party on Thursday. I will see if they have then... even if it is a knock off.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 13, 2005)

*Hi, Karrieanne! *waves* I think I MIGHT save up for this bag. It might be a spring time treat for me, since I'm not splurging for Christmas. I want it in either Black, purple, or brown.*


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 17, 2005)

I've love this bag for a really long time but I can't afford it. So I bought a fake one, which I do not recommend. It doesn't look that bad, but it's nothing close to the real deal. Also I don't love mine since I know that it's fake, and the inside is all ruined now and it's only been a few months. I think this bag is very trendy now, but it's also very classy and I think it'll survive the test of time.... I say go for it.... And if you ever get bored of it, I'll give you address and you can send it over....lol....


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 17, 2005)

At first I thought they were the ugliest bags ever, but they've grown on me. Even Wal-Mart has a version of it, it looks like caca. :icon_lol:


----------



## foreveryoung (Jan 4, 2006)

it already seems to be outdated, the hottest thing right now is new logo from gucci, especially the velvet ones


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooooooohhh Nnnooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd choose Balenciaga over Gucci any day! :icon_lol:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd say go for it, I'm still looking for a good knock off, but if you want to splash then I would say the Balenciaga is a good one to go for.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 6, 2006)

I DID get it hon! :icon_chee I got it in red. It is gorgeous. so slouchy and although it looks small, it fits a lot of stuff in! Trouble is, I now want one in every colour................... :icon_redf

I posted a picture of it in my other Balenciaga link if you wanna see it. xx

I definitely know that this is a bag I will use forever. It is a classic style and I Love it.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats, the red one looks super hot!


----------



## Liz (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhhh... i'm still super jealous because now you have 2! lol


----------

